# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό CD Player] jvc ραδιοσιντί

## makis_d

Χρόνια πολλά. Έχω ενα jvc b55 ραδιο σιντί φορητό το οποίο δεν ανάβει. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν παίρνει τα 5 βολτ ο προσέσορας για να ξεκινήσει.Γνωρίζει κανείς κατι? Καποιο μάνουαλ?

----------


## gsmaster

Μεταφέρεται στην ενότητα "Επισκευές"

----------


## ggr

Κοιτα για κανεναν ηλεκτρολυτικο στην τροφοδοσια στα 5V , προληπτικα αλλαξε τους αν οπτικα φαινονται ΟΚ.

----------

